# Các loại da thuộc nguyên tấm là loại da đáng tiền nhất



## avocado (20/8/21)

Các loại da thuộc nguyên tấm là loại da đáng tiền nhất Chất liệu da giả ngày nay thường thấy với 2 loại là simili và PU . Với chất liệu simili , đây là chất liệu khá rẻ , cứng và sổ tay bìa da tp hcmđược phủ 1 lớp Poliester trên bề mặt nên rất bóng thường được dùng để làm bán ở các hàng quán ở chợ. Đối với PU thì lại rất rễ gây nhầm lẫn bởi đây là chất liệu da giả cao cấp , có độ mềm mại gần giống da thật, tuy nhiên bản chất PU vẫn là loại da tổng hợp nhân tạo nên vẫn sẽ bị bong tróc theo thời gian và thường ở chất da này vân da sẽ đều hơn và màu sắc da cũng đa dạng hơn các sản phẩm làm từ chất liệu da thật. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lỗ chân lông hiện ra với hình tròn , thô , hơi nghiêng 45 độ và đi chùm 3 lỗ với nhau. Khi sờ tay vào bề mặt rất cứng, rắn vì thế đây là giá sổ tay bìa daloại da có giá khá rẻ , dễ mua và có ở hầu hết mọi nơi Bề mặt da mịn , có độ dẻo dai cao . Nếu nhìn kĩ bạn sẽ thấy những đường vân hình vòng cung và thường sẽ có 2-4 lỗ chân lông to đi với những lỗ chân lông rất nhỏ xung quanh , cũng vì đắc tính này nên loại da dê thường được dùng làm áo da . Với độ mềm và mỏng hơn so với 2 loại da trên , các lỗ chân lông đều và phân bố trên khắp bề mặt da , với loại da cừu thật lỗ chân lông đều rất nhỏ và có hình bầu dục. Chất liệu da cừu thì rất mượt , bề mặt da trơn tru và dẻo dai và có tính chất cách nhiệt rất tốt nên thường được làm găng tay mùa đông hay áo ấm. cách phân biệt các loại da thuộc – Da Trâu : Đây là loại da rất dể bị nhầm lẫn với da bò . Nhưng để phân biệt 2 loại da này bạn có thể xem kỹ lỗ chân lông trên những tấm da , lỗ chân lông ở da trâu to hơn và số lượng ít hơn so với da bò , hơn nữa chất liệu da mềm nhão và mềm hơn da bò , không được min trơn tru như da bò. Chất liệu da mềm mịn , lỗ chân lông có hình tròn , thẳng và phân bố đồng đều , cùng với độ dẻo dai bền bỉ , khả năng chịu bào mòn tốt nên thường được sử dụng trong nhiều mặt hàng thời trang. Chính vì thế loại da này có giá cao hơn các loại da khác. Da thuộc chiếm hầu hết trên thị trường hiện nay. Da bê non có vân mịn, trọng lượng nhẹ, chủ yếu để làm những loại giày cao cấp và ví, túi xách sang trọng. Da dê dù già hay non đều rất mịn. Da ngựa thường dùng làm giầy, áo da và các dụng cụ thể thao. Da lợn được lấy từ những con lợn đã trưởng thành. Da chuột túi – bền nhất trong các loại da thú – được sử dụng làm giầy và gậy chơi bóng. Da cá sấu dùng làm giầy, túi xách, vì tiền và vali. Da rắn, da thằn lằn cũng có thể được dùng làm giầy, túi,vali. Da thuộc được sử dụng nhiều trong thời trang Da thuộc được sử dụng nhiều trong thời trang Tóm lại: Công nghệ thuộc da có thể chế biến các loại da thú mềm, bền, dai. Trải qua quá trình xử lý hóa học, da thú trở thành da thuộc. Nhìn xung quanh bạn ngay bây giờ, rất có thể bạn sẽ thấy ít nhất một món đồ được làm bằng da thật. Bởi vì da không chỉ đẹp, nó cũng rất linh hoạt. Từ bìa da đựng hồ sơTúi xách, thắt lưng, giầy, boot, đồ nội thất, yên xe, nội thất xe, vòng tay, vòng cổ… Da có khả năng làm được những sản phẩm ghồ ghề bụi phủi đến những sản phẩm tinh tế, sắc nét. Từ hiện đại tới cổ điển, dù đồ của nam hay đồ của nữ…


----------

